# USB ntfs directories permissions



## Brutanas (Apr 7, 2018)

Hello!

I have a 1,5TB USB disk that I am mounting for backup proposes.
It is NTFS and I am mounting with the command:
`ntfs-3g /dev/da0s1 /root/mnt`
I have deleted everything inside and created a few directories for different things...
I have notice that independently of the /root/mnt directory permissions, when it is mounted it becomes "777"... And also all directories inside are the same.
I am trying to change that with command
`chmod -R 775 mnt`
but it has no effect!

What am I missing here?
Can someone please give me an hint?

Thanks!


----------



## Bobi B. (Apr 7, 2018)

Better refer to the documentation, but first of all, what exactly is your goal?


----------



## Brutanas (Apr 7, 2018)

Hello.

thanks for you reply.
Well, I can mount and do "normal things with the mounted drive... no issues.
I am just wondering why the permissions for the mounted directory (and the ones inside) are all 777. Since I believe is not appropriate, I would like to change it to something a little more restrict. Such as 775. But the "chwon -R 775" command it is not working.
This drive will be for network backup.


----------



## Bobi B. (Apr 7, 2018)

Permissions on MS-DOS (does not support permissions at all) and NTFS (more like POSIX ACL, but uses GUIDs for users and groups, instead of numbers) don't exactly map to regular Unix filesystem permissions. IIRC execute bit maps to archive bit.

If you plan to use this drive under Unix, why bother keeping it with NTFS filesystem? Besides don't forget, that permissions are not encryption. Permissions do matter for remote access, but if you have the drive physically in your hands...


----------



## Brutanas (Apr 7, 2018)

hmm... ok, got it.

Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2018)

Brutanas said:


> I am just wondering why the permissions for the mounted directory (and the ones inside) are all 777.





> By default, files and directories are owned by the effective user and group of the mounting process and everybody has full read, write, execution and directory browsing permissions.


https://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-manual/#3


----------

